# How to develop aspx



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

I have been doing html pages for quite some time. Now I have to support a site done largely in aspx, .net and c#. I can probably avoid doing c# coding, but of cours I need to work on the aspx pages on my own system. 

Is there a good reference for what I need to set up? This system is running Windows XP Pro. If I had to set up a second machine as a server, I probably could. I looked into this once and got very confused. 

I have Dreamweaver 3, which has been adequate 'till now. If I had to upgrade, that would be OK.


----------



## fujifilmo (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Bob,

The easiest way is to install Visual Studio.NET 2003. This will give you the ability to edit the .aspx files as well as test them on your own local machine. You will also need to install IIS.

Hope this helps,
fujifilmo


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Bob, aspx is the extension given to the .NET files, written most likely in C#.

You'll probably NOT be able to ignore learning C# and you almost definitely want Visual Studio .Net to develop in...allthough there is a program called...WebMatrix (http://www.asp.net/webmatrix/) that you can develop in as well.

The step from HTML to .NET is HUGE. HTML is a markup language, .NET is programming, and is much more complicated and requires alot of knowledge to master. .NET is a very object oriented language, which for many, is a very difficult concept to grasp, especially if you are just learning how to program.

All the luck to you


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

Thanks for the information. I am not totally unfamiliar with C. Never got into C++, Java or (obviously) C#. But I wrote my first Fortran almost 30 years ago, with lots of assembly and Algol since. Not much recently. 

At least now I know what the basic requirements are.


----------

